# Wisconsin Bow Deer



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

This was shot in southwest Wisconsin, just north of the Wisconsin River. Gross score 201


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

wow. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice deer,,,,,Congrats to ya,,,,


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

That is an amazing buck and with a bow great job!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Just to clear it up, that's not me. just passing along a story.


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great looking deer. Nice job man. You got it alive!


----------

